# Better Call Saul S01E09 3/30/15 "Pimento"



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

I didn't think Mike could get more awesome.... but he always gets better.

I guess I have a little bit of respect for Howard Hamlin now. He's caught in a tough situation between himself and a partner, and he took the hit without flinching.

I'm 100% disappointed in Chuck. Families can be tough, and Jimmy may have been a total effup in the past, but jesus, he's supported Chuck without question during his "sickness" and Chuck still can't be honest with him?

In fact I heard a bit of sibling rivalry in there. The first born, the achiever being pissed off that the younger siblings get away with murder and have it much easier than them, but the thing is, even if that is happening, that's not the younger sibling's fault and blaming them for it definitely destroys relationships.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

I don't know what was more brutal...Mike putting the beat-down on Guido, or Chuck putting the beat-down on Jimmy.


----------



## spartanstew (Feb 24, 2002)

Great episode, although disheartening.

And while I really like the show, I can't help but think that a show about Mike with Jimmy as a supporting character would have been a much better show


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

awww.... poor Jimmy.

I didn't think Chuck would turn on him like that.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

Really feeling for Jimmy. So many things leading to his eventual name change. His girlfriend handled it well. Telling him something but not too much.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

AMC seems to have fired the language police, which adds a bit more grit to the storytelling style.


----------



## Numb And Number2 (Jan 13, 2009)

Mike is cool, no doubt. But his adventures have been episodic. Reeks of gotta get a story for Mike. The arc with daughter in law.. not so good. How many ways can he say, "I assure you I could kill you from way over here if it makes you feel any better" before the bloom is off that wise guy talk rose?

It's Jimmy's show and he's doing a super job. So unlike his brother and some on the boards I'm gonna dance with the title character I came in with.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

getreal said:


> AMC seems to have fired the language police, which adds a bit more grit to the storytelling style.


Well they did edit it out....


----------



## Johnny Dancing (Sep 3, 2000)

I keep hoping for Jimmy to catch a break. I guess that will happen next season when he starts breaking bad.

Howard Hamlin is not such a bad guy after all.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

getreal said:


> AMC seems to have fired the language police, which adds a bit more grit to the storytelling style.


The first showing was censored here. Course, it was the first time that I finally convinced Uverse to pick up the 9 Central showing so I could watch before dozing off.

I'm still waiting for the payoff to them using Kim and Chuck's access code. If Jimmy refuses to reconsider, HH&M is going to claim the case was theirs from the git go.

I learned a lesson on why class action firms may deserve the big payoffs - if they have to be able to address the paper storm.

Hey, Mike, a Pimento is a sort of pepper, not a cheese, although there is pimento cheese with pimentos. A pimento is the thing they stuff green olives with.

Now I can see why it may be Jimmy himself who decides he wants nothing to do the McGill name when he becomes Saul Goodman.


----------



## spartanstew (Feb 24, 2002)

MikeAndrews said:


> Hey, Mike, a Pimento is a sort of pepper, not a cheese, although there is pimento cheese with pimentos. A pimento is the thing they stuff green olives with.


Pimento Cheese is a dish (yes, made with pimento's), but it's still referred to as Pimento Cheese or "The Caviar of the South". Since what he had was Pimento Cheese and not just a bunch of pimento's, his description was valid.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

SeanC said:


> ...In fact I heard a bit of sibling rivalry in there. The first born, the achiever being pissed off that the younger siblings get away with murder and have it much easier than them, but the thing is, even if that is happening, that's not the younger sibling's fault and blaming them for it definitely destroys relationships.


perhaps...but I also got how much Chuck respects the law and doesn't feel that Jimmy does. That is kind of noble.


----------



## Gerryex (Apr 24, 2004)

Hi ALL,

Great show - I'm really enjoying it. Season is too short!!

That being said I had a feeling from day one that Chuck was not being up front with Jimmy. In an earlier episode where Jimmy passes the bar while Chuck seemed "happy" for him I was sure I detected some not-that-happy expressions from Chuck. So while I was disappointed on how the latest episode turned out I was not all that surprised.

Gerry

P. S. Michael McKean usually does comedic stuff but he's doing a very good job with Chuck. Has he done any other dramatic stuff?


----------



## Fahtrim (Apr 12, 2004)

pmyers said:


> perhaps...but I also got how much Chuck respects the law and doesn't feel that Jimmy does. That is kind of noble.


Jimmy respects the law too, well he did until Chuck just threw him under the bus......


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

pmyers said:


> perhaps...but I also got how much Chuck respects the law and doesn't feel that Jimmy does. That is kind of noble.


But whatever nobility he might have, he flushed down the toil by stabbing Jimmy in the back.

If it's a matter of principle, you do it up front.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

What did they censor? Howard telling Kim he didn't give a *****?

I'm watching via Google Play.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Fahtrim said:


> Jimmy respects the law too, well he did until Chuck just threw him under the bus......


We'll have to agree to disagree. Slippin Jimmy doesn't really care about the law.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

getreal said:


> AMC seems to have fired the language police, which adds a bit more grit to the storytelling style.


It was censored here.



MikeAndrews said:


> I learned a lesson on why class action firms may deserve the big payoffs - if they have to be able to address the paper storm.


Not only that, but these firms take all the risk. Nobody is paying them legal fees for all the years of work and nobody is reimbursing their millions of dollars expended in recruiting clients, gathering evidence, employing experts, etc. if they win or settle in the end, then it can be very lucrative. But if it doesn't go their way, they are out all of that.



pdhenry said:


> What did they censor? Howard telling Kim he didn't give a *****? I'm watching via Google Play.


When he told Howard, "I'm not giving you my case. And I'm going to tell every one of those clients what a lying, miserable pigf**k you are."


----------



## teknikel (Jan 27, 2002)

pmyers said:


> perhaps...but I also got how much Chuck respects the law and doesn't feel that Jimmy does. That is kind of noble.





pmyers said:


> perhaps...but I also got how much Chuck respects the law and doesn't feel that Jimmy does. That is kind of noble.


What has Jimmy done that has been ignoble? The self promotion? That has nothing to do with the law. That's business, the legal profession.

Getting his degree from American Samoa U? Where was Chuck to help him get to a school of his "blessing?" He was never going to do that. And Jimmy's still a good lawyer any way.

The thing that Chuck said that hurt Jimmy the most was that Jimmy'd never change. From what I have seen, Jimmy feels he did change.

They have shown Jimmy respecting the law throughout this season. Until he kept getting pushed back by, as we found out in this episode, Chuck.

And Jimmy changed mainly for Chuck. He did what he could to impress Chuck. And Chuck hasn't acknowledged this. And probably never will out of pure jealousy. See other comments above :Kick in the nuts:

No wonder Jimmy didn't tell Chuck he was in law school.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

teknikel said:


> What has Jimmy done that has been ignoble? The self promotion? That has nothing to do with the law. That's business, the legal profession.


Many old-school lawyers like Chuck feel that advertising is "beneath" the profession and should not be done at all.

And many old-school lawyers are very protective of the Socratic, case law education they received and it's why most law schools still teach this way today, despite the fact that it does almost nothing to prepare new lawyers to actually practice law. These old-school lawyers look down on law schools with non-traditional education methods.


----------



## Numb And Number2 (Jan 13, 2009)

Chuck, clad smartly in a space blanket suit coat, sees Jimmy as a joke, an affront to the profession. Lawyer, sue thyself!

What's Nacho up to these days?


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

One kind of wonders what the relationship between the brothers was growing up. Did mom always like Chuck or Jimmy more? Slippin Jimmy is one thing but I wonder if there is more to the arrogance by Chuck than old school lawyering. 

I dont think we ever saw anything of HHM in BB so I wonder if its just because Saul did not acknowledge them anymore or if we just did not see Saul acknowledge them on BB nights and on the other nights of the week Saul was still fighting with them.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

DevdogAZ said:


> When he told Howard, "I'm not giving you my case. And I'm going to tell every one of those clients what a lying, miserable pigf**k you are."


I went back -- yep, totally missed it.

BTW: It was pigf**ker. Not censored on the streaming content, obviously.


----------



## mooseAndSquirrel (Aug 31, 2001)

So bummed next week is the season finale. It's really hit its stride.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

I am really enjoying this show- Jimmy has turned out to be such a well developed character and all the supporting cast is primo.

The killer for me was when Chuck said _"Slippin' Jimmy with a law degree is like a chimp with a machine gun."_- I don't care how much better than a family member you think you might be, that is unconscionable. Even if you think it is true you _never_ say it- those are the types of words that can never, ever be taken back. 
_Ever._

I respect Jimmy a lot. 
Who knew?

And Mike- well, wow. Banks is acting the hell out of this role.
I have been a fan of his since Wiseguy but this role is tremendous.
The daughter in law is a bit of a weak link- both the actress and the storyline but otherwise I am really impressed with this first season.


----------



## thebigmo (Feb 12, 2005)

Numb And Number2 said:


> What's Nacho up to these days?


Trying to short some geek pharmacist 20 bucks on a big pill deal?


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

I don't think we are gonna see the Jimmy/Kim backstory this season


----------



## Worf (Sep 15, 2000)

Yeah, just... wow. 

I certainly didn't see THAT coming! Getting strung along by your brother has got to be the epic turnaround. Especially after the setup in thinking it was Howard being the one.

And Mike is just awesome, period. 

I think it's going to be interesting to see how Chuck survives... given Jimmy's exit/ 

Dammit, I can't wait for next week.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

I rewatched the scene with Howard, Jimmy, and Chuck, and knowing that Howard is playing the bad guy while covering for Chuck, and letting Chuck feign surprise, makes me see Howard in a completely different light.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

DevdogAZ said:


> I rewatched the scene with Howard, Jimmy, and Chuck, and knowing that Howard is playing the bad guy while covering for Chuck, and letting Chuck feign surprise, makes me see Howard in a completely different light.


I suspected something during that scene but didn't want to believe it. Sibling rivalry is serious business.


----------



## Martha (Oct 6, 2002)

In the parking deck scene with Mike and the two other thugs - wasn't the big guy the same guy that was on the most wanted wall and then we later saw in the bathroom with Saul? 

That guy was huge!


----------



## markymark_ctown (Oct 11, 2004)

Great episode...sorry to see the season ending so soon.

The scene with Mike in the parking garage - from start to finish - was my favorite of season 1. Panning between Mike and the big guy, the banter with the chatty guy, and then the beatdown of said chatty guy was classic. 

So what do you think Howard told Kim when he called her back into the office? That Chuck was the one who didn't want Jimmy at the firm, and that's why Kim went to Jimmy and told him to take the deal?


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

Yeah, I think Kim knows what Howard knows now. Howard wanted to make sure she knew what Jimmy's own brother thought of Jimmy "for her own good." She was emotional when she told Jimmy to just take the deal.


----------



## bsnelson (Oct 30, 1999)

Prediction: Jimmy takes the deal, says FU to Chuck, changes his name, sets up at the strip mall, maybe even buys the Caddie, and the stage is completely set for season 2. 

Except for Kim, of course. 

Brad


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

DevdogAZ said:


> I rewatched the scene with Howard, Jimmy, and Chuck, and knowing that Howard is playing the bad guy while covering for Chuck, and letting Chuck feign surprise, makes me see Howard in a completely different light.


But we kind of knew that since we saw Chuck make the call by the mailbox. So the viewer kind of very strongly suspected what was going on. The only one who didn't have a clue was Jimmy.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

bsnelson said:


> Prediction: Jimmy takes the deal, says FU to Chuck, changes his name, sets up at the strip mall, maybe even buys the Caddie, and the stage is completely set for season 2.
> 
> Except for Kim, of course.
> 
> Brad


There seems to be a big rush to getting him in that office. Why? I hope it's a much longer journey than that. How many seasons did it take for Heisenberg to finally "take over" and for Walter to fade away?

It's a fine wine. I don't want to rush it!


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Beryl said:


> Really feeling for Jimmy. So many things leading to his eventual name change. His girlfriend handled it well. Telling him something but not too much.


Yep. This was the exact event they needed to make Jimmy break bad.

Very well done. This will crush him.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

MikeAndrews said:


> Hey, Mike, a Pimento is a sort of pepper, not a cheese, although there is pimento cheese with pimentos. A pimento is the thing they stuff green olives with.


You're not from the South. 

You're 100% right of course, but down here pimento means what Mike meant it to mean. It does not mean pepper.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

bsnelson said:


> Prediction: Jimmy takes the deal, says FU to Chuck, changes his name, sets up at the strip mall, maybe even buys the Caddie, and the stage is completely set for season 2.
> 
> Except for Kim, of course.
> 
> Brad


Could Jimmy settle the case and make more upfront money for himself?


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

uncdrew said:


> You're not from the South.
> 
> You're 100% right of course, but down here pimento means what Mike meant it to mean. It does not mean pepper.


OK, OK, I'm a Yankee, but how is Mike from Philadelphia in Dixie?


----------



## mooseAndSquirrel (Aug 31, 2001)

Uncle Fester!

I've been wondering why HHM is the only game in town. Jimmy should go to another firm and trade it in for becoming a partner + the back-end.

But then I guess we always have Chuck's copy code and Kim's Westlaw trail.

And how can Chuck be sitting on a park bench under a transformer in the opening scene, but then reverts to weird behavior?

Just nitpicks - I freaking love this show!


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

MikeAndrews said:


> OK, OK, I'm a Yankee, but how is Mike from Philadelphia in Dixie?


Mike does his homework!


----------



## mooseAndSquirrel (Aug 31, 2001)

uncdrew said:


> Could Jimmy settle the case and make more upfront money for himself?


Good point.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

mooseAndSquirrel said:


> And how can Chuck be sitting on a park bench under a transformer in the opening scene, but then reverts to weird behavior?
> 
> Just nitpicks - I freaking love this show!


He's been building up his tolerance...


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

markymark_ctown said:


> The scene with Mike in the parking garage - from start to finish - was my favorite of season 1. Panning between Mike and the big guy, the banter with the chatty guy, and then the beatdown of said chatty guy was classic.


That was blatantly cool, but it seemed kinda dumb at the time...why would you rather have one unarmed man than three armed men as bodyguards at a drug deal?

The more subtly-cool scene was the pay-off, when we realize Mike did that on purpose because he knew exactly what was going on at the drug deal, and that one unarmed man really WAS the way to go.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

We have to accept that Mike knew enough about "the job" to know they were meeting with Nacho and Nacho would want it to go down quietly to avoid getting Tuco's attention. The other two seemed clueless.

OH! It was the same hi-rise parking garage as where Gus parked and Walter was aiming for him!

"You all came highly recommended." By who? How did they know Mike was a bada* other than he had a gunshot wound? That geeky pharmacist was a hoot. "You may want to visit the Men's room."

I want to know how he found the veterinarian muscle referral service, much less hooked up with Nacho, although I suppose the same vet could have arranged that.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

mooseAndSquirrel said:


> I've been wondering why HHM is the only game in town. Jimmy should go to another firm and trade it in for becoming a partner + the back-end.


Jimmy could certainly try to take the case to another firm. But I think he realizes what Howard and Kim were trying to tell him: this case is going to take several years and tons of work. And Jimmy doesn't mind the hard work, but this stuff is way over his head. So he's much better off taking $20-30k now (almost the same amount he got from the Kettlemans) and then getting a piece on the back end, and in the meantime he doesn't have to do any of the work or take any of the risk.

Plus, I think Jimmy had always romanticized the idea of working at HHM with Chuck and Chuck being proud of him. But now that dream has been shattered, and I think Jimmy realizes he doesn't want to be a traditional law firm employee, stuck behind a desk 8-10 hours a day, trying to meet billable hours quotas.


----------



## TeddS (Sep 21, 2000)

"Mike's Client On Last Night's 'Better Call Saul' Used To Be A Fake 'Yo-Yo Master' "

Uncomfortably funny stuff...

http://uproxx.com/tv/2015/03/better-call-saul-yo-yo/


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Anubys said:


> But we kind of knew that since we saw Chuck make the call by the mailbox. So the viewer kind of very strongly suspected what was going on. The only one who didn't have a clue was Jimmy.


Yeah, we suspected it. But watching it again after I knew for sure really changed my opinion of Howard. He sat there and took Jimmy's abuse and played the bad guy, all the while knowing that he didn't deserve any of it.



Anubys said:


> There seems to be a big rush to getting him in that office. Why? I hope it's a much longer journey than that. How many seasons did it take for Heisenberg to finally "take over" and for Walter to fade away?
> 
> It's a fine wine. I don't want to rush it!


Totally agree. I hope it takes a couple seasons for Jimmy to turn into Saul and get the strip-mall office. I feel like we've already seen what happens after that. I'm really enjoying the origin story part of it.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

MikeAndrews said:


> OH! It was the same hi-rise parking garage as where Gus parked and Walter was aiming for him!


That's what I said too!


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

So does he become "Saul Goodman" next episode, which is the season finale, or not until next season? 

The backstory has been interesting, but I think at this point I'd like to see more flashy Saul.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Anubys said:


> But we kind of knew that since we saw Chuck make the call by the mailbox. So the viewer kind of very strongly suspected what was going on. The only one who didn't have a clue was Jimmy.


I kind of knew he was up to something but I never would have guessed that level of betrayal.

It's one thing to ensure that HHM would be handling the sheer volume of work involved in a class action suit but quite another to screw Jimmy out of participating _on any level_ other than to accept a lovely parting gift.
Never mind Chuck's clear disgust at Jimmy as a _person_- that was heartbreaking.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

i keep flashing back to the first episodes when i see the name saul goodman in the threads:



Spoiler



"it's all good, man"


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

So I wonder what happens with the lawsuit. I suspect that Jimmy doesn't take the deal, and the suit just falls by the wayside.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Turtleboy said:


> So I wonder what happens with the lawsuit. I suspect that Jimmy doesn't take the deal, and the suit just falls by the wayside.


Hmm. Maybe. But Jimmy had decided to take the deal when he suspected Chuck betrayed him. Unless you think him telling Chuck he was taking the deal was just Jimmy slow-playing Chuck.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

MikeAndrews said:


> OK, OK, I'm a Yankee, but how is Mike from Philadelphia in Dixie?


No idea. Perhaps he was raised in the South. But yes, that sandwich choice is rather odd and rare, even in the South. Why a guy like Mike had a pimento cheese sandwich didn't seem in character to me.

I seriously doubt the grocery stores in New Mexico sell pimento cheese pre-made in tubs. Perhaps they do. But if they don't, making it is a bit involved. Mike would more likely slap some lunch meat on bread and be done with it.

But he had been spending his days sitting in the toll booth, so perhaps he was quite proficient in the sandwich arts...


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

uncdrew said:


> No idea. Perhaps he was raised in the South. But yes, that sandwich choice is rather odd and rare, even in the South. Why a guy like Mike had a pimento cheese sandwich didn't seem in character to me.
> 
> I seriously doubt the grocery stores in New Mexico sell pimento cheese pre-made in tubs. Perhaps they do. But if they don't, making it is a bit involved. Mike would more likely slap some lunch meat on bread and be done with it.
> 
> But he had been spending his days sitting in the toll booth, so perhaps he was quite proficient in the sandwich arts...


They had to come up with a "_____o" name for the episode.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Turtleboy said:


> So I wonder what happens with the lawsuit. I suspect that Jimmy doesn't take the deal, and the suit just falls by the wayside.


He does need to come up with some money for the Caddy and new office space. Makes sense it comes from this case in some way -- unless Slippin' Jimmy comes back and works hard.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> They had to come up with a "_____o" name for the episode.


O, is that a thing?

RICO, OREO, PIMENTO...


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

I'm actually surprised at the number of people who didn't realize Chuck didn't want Jimmy at the law firm. I thought it was obviously way back when Jimmy first told Chuck he had gotten his degree and then he didn't get moved up from the mailroom that Chuck had told the partners not to hire him.


Put it another way... look at the respect Chuck has, in the community and at the firm itself. Even as crazy as he is, they all turned out to give him a standing ovation. He's a Rock Star. If he had told the partners to hire his little brother, they'd have done it. The only way Jimmy doesn't get that job is if Chuck is against it.


----------



## CraigK (Jun 9, 2006)

uncdrew said:


> O, is that a thing?
> 
> RICO, OREO, PIMENTO...


Except when they couldn't use Jello.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Alpine Shepard Boy?


----------



## Dawghows (May 17, 2001)

uncdrew said:


> But yes, that sandwich choice is rather odd and rare, even in the South.


I dunno what part of the South you live in, but where I come from in central NC, I'm about the only person I know who didn't regularly eat pimento cheese sandwiches.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Ereth said:


> I'm actually surprised at the number of people who didn't realize Chuck didn't want Jimmy at the law firm. I thought it was obviously way back when Jimmy first told Chuck he had gotten his degree and then he didn't get moved up from the mailroom that Chuck had told the partners not to hire him.
> 
> Put it another way... look at the respect Chuck has, in the community and at the firm itself. Even as crazy as he is, they all turned out to give him a standing ovation. He's a Rock Star. If he had told the partners to hire his little brother, they'd have done it. The only way Jimmy doesn't get that job is if Chuck is against it.


YES! I could not agree more with this. Jimmy had to pretty much pull Chuck's teeth to get him to be happy for him and tell him that he's proud of him.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Well, he has to get screwed out of the lawsuit one way or the other (by himself, or by HHM). Because obviously the pay-out never comes.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

NorthAlabama said:


> i keep flashing back to the first episodes when i see the name saul goodman in the threads:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He said that was a good name when he was joking with the mark as Slippin' Jimmy.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

uncdrew said:


> Alpine Shepard Boy?


See above. They couldn't get clearance from General Foods for "Jello."

Uno 
Mijo
Nacho
Hero
_Alpine Shepherd Boy_
Five-O
Bingo
RICO
Pimento
Marco


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

pdhenry said:


> See above. They couldn't get clearance from General Foods for "Jello."
> 
> Uno
> Mijo
> ...


I'll be a little disappointed if the first episode of season two isn't "Polo"


----------



## markymark_ctown (Oct 11, 2004)

uncdrew said:


> O, is that a thing?
> 
> RICO, OREO, PIMENTO...


they need a sandwich ending in "o"

Gyro, of course.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Dawghows said:


> I dunno what part of the South you live in, but where I come from in central NC, I'm about the only person I know who didn't regularly eat pimento cheese sandwiches.


In all my "whatcha eating?" discussions at work/school/restaurants over the last 20 years I'm not sure I ever got "pimento cheese sandwich".

We did, however, have it as an appetizer at many a dinner party.

I'm in Atlanta. Not all that Southern, I know.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

markymark_ctown said:


> they need a sandwich ending in "o"
> 
> Gyro, of course.


How do you pronounce that?

So Pimento is more likely than toting around a gyro in a bag lunch. A cold, sloppy gyro doesn't sound all that appetizing.

Hmm... other brown bag lunches that end with 'o'. Bento? Hero? Burrito?


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

pdhenry said:


> See above. They couldn't get clearance from General Foods for "Jello."
> 
> Uno
> Mijo
> ...


What do Jello and Alpine Shepard Boy have in common? And when Jello was nixed, why didn't they find a different word that ended in 'o'?

What was that one even about? I can't even remember.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

uncdrew said:


> How do you pronounce that?...


It's pronounced gee-yer-oh.....(hard "g")

EDIT: although I now see that sometimes the "g" is silent and it's pronounced "yeer-oh"...

But around here, the "g" is pronounced and it's a hard "g"...


----------



## kaszeta (Jun 11, 2004)

uncdrew said:


> I seriously doubt the grocery stores in New Mexico sell pimento cheese pre-made in tubs. Perhaps they do.


Hey, I can buy it up here in Northern NH without much trouble...


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

uncdrew said:


> What do Jello and Alpine Shepard Boy have in common? And when Jello was nixed, why didn't they find a different word that ended in 'o'?
> 
> What was that one even about? I can't even remember.


Jimmy finds his calling in elder law after interviews with secessionist Big Jimmy Sipes and the inventor of Tony the Toilet Buddy. He advertises on tubs of gelatin dessert, and does a $140 will for a woman who has detailed and explicit instructions regarding the disposition of her Hummel figurines.

Chuck also lands in the hospital in that episode.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

markymark_ctown said:


> they need a sandwich ending in "o"
> 
> Gyro, of course.


With Mayo.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Bierboy said:


> It's pronounced gee-yer-oh.....(hard "g")
> 
> EDIT: although I now see that sometimes the "g" is silent and it's pronounced "yeer-oh"...
> 
> But around here, the "g" is pronounced and it's a hard "g"...


It's yee-ro in Greek but what do they know?


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

teknikel said:


> What has Jimmy done that has been ignoble?...


I guess I must be watching a different show 

I thought I remember a scene with Jimmy in jail/prison and another one with him running a con.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

Around here the Greeks say Jy-row.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

mooseAndSquirrel said:


> ...I've been wondering why HHM is the only game in town. Jimmy should go to another firm and trade it in for becoming a partner + the back-end...


I agree. Couldn't he just take the case to another law firm and get the same or better deal? or just settle and get paid quick.


----------



## kaszeta (Jun 11, 2004)

pmyers said:


> I thought I remember a scene with Jimmy in jail/prison and another one with him running a con.


The first I could write off as "old Slippin' Jimmy", and the con in the alley...

But he also had the con where he was attempting to get the Kettlemans in on. That was sleazy as hell.


----------



## Numb And Number2 (Jan 13, 2009)

thebigmo said:


> Trying to short some geek pharmacist 20 bucks on a big pill deal?


Duh @ me! I didn't recognize him even though Mike gave his name as: Ignacio Varga.

I guess we witnessed Pryce's uncle breaking bad.. with Mike's help.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Numb And Number2 said:


> Duh @ me! I didn't recognize him even though Mike gave his name as: Ignacio Varga.
> 
> I guess we witnessed Pryce's uncle breaking bad.. with Mike's help.


Oh? Clue me in who that is.


----------



## kaszeta (Jun 11, 2004)

MikeAndrews said:


> Oh? Clue me in who that is.


The guy selling the pills gave his name as "Pryce", but mentioned that was actually his nephew's name.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

pdhenry said:


> Jimmy finds his calling in elder law after interviews with secessionist Big Jimmy Sipes and the inventor of Tony the Toilet Buddy. He advertises on tubs of gelatin dessert, and does a $140 will for a woman who has detailed and explicit instructions regarding the disposition of her Hummel figurines.
> 
> Chuck also lands in the hospital in that episode.


Hmm...

Weirdo?


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

kaszeta said:


> The guy selling the pills gave his name as "Pryce", but mentioned that was actually his nephew's name.


But who is Pryce in BB?


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

kaszeta said:


> The guy selling the pills gave his name as "Pryce", but mentioned that was actually his nephew's name.


um...ok...who is Pryce?


----------



## Dawghows (May 17, 2001)

uncdrew said:


> In all my "whatcha eating?" discussions at work/school/restaurants over the last 20 years I'm not sure I ever got "pimento cheese sandwich".
> 
> We did, however, have it as an appetizer at many a dinner party.
> 
> I'm in Atlanta. Not all that Southern, I know.


It's been almost 30 years since I moved away from home, so I suppose it's possible that people don't eat it now as much as they used to. OTOH, I know there are four things my mom's fridge is going to have in it at all times, not matter what: Duke's mayo, Cheerwine, milk, and pimento cheese.

What rang false to me in that scene was not that he had a pimento cheese sandwich, but that he just called it pimento. To me, pimento is what you find in an olive. Pimento cheese is what you find in a sandwich.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

MikeAndrews said:


> But who is Pryce in BB?





Anubys said:


> um...ok...who is Pryce?


Ain't no "Pryce" http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0903747/fullcredits?ref_=tt_cl_sm#cast


----------



## Marco (Sep 19, 2000)

I have to think that Chuck McGill, were he to become aware of Saul Goodman's law practice (later in our timeline), would file a complaint with the New Mexico Bar.

Thus I figure that something -- death, mental infirmity, etc. -- must happen to prevent Chuck from doing that, before Jimmy McGill becomes Saul Goodman.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Dawghows said:


> It's been almost 30 years since I moved away from home, so I suppose it's possible that people don't eat it now as much as they used to. OTOH, I know there are four things my mom's fridge is going to have in it at all times, not matter what: Duke's mayo, Cheerwine, milk, and pimento cheese.
> 
> What rang false to me in that scene was not that he had a pimento cheese sandwich, but that he just called it pimento. To me, pimento is what you find in an olive. Pimento cheese is what you find in a sandwich.


I would have said pimento cheese too.


----------



## kaszeta (Jun 11, 2004)

MikeAndrews said:


> But who is Pryce in BB?


Nobody. Why do you think he's someone in Breaking Bad?


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

FWIW my southern mom eats pimento cheese all the time and calls it pimento.
She knows full well what a pimento is, she's just shortening it same as saying "Hey, bring me some of that provolone." 
Saying the whole thing just takes too long.


----------



## kaszeta (Jun 11, 2004)

While I hear "pimento cheese sandwich" more, I'm not sure I know anyone that eats them that would be at all confused by "pimento sandwich".


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> The more subtly-cool scene was the pay-off, when we realize Mike did that on purpose because he knew exactly what was going on at the drug deal, and that one unarmed man really WAS the way to go.


Especially since the loudmouth guy could have been a liability. He could have taken a simple exchange and run his mouth until it went south.



Cearbhaill said:


> I kind of knew he was up to something but I never would have guessed that level of betrayal.
> .


Yeah, I thought all along that Chuck really didn't want Jimmy in the firm, but I also thought that the firm itself really hated him. The idea that they didn't have strong feelings against him and were just backing up Chuck--that was heartbreaking. 

Probably Chuck will be forced to overcome his problem now and everyone will say he's doing so much better without Jimmy around to coddle him.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Marco said:


> I have to think that Chuck McGill, were he to become aware of Saul Goodman's law practice (later in our timeline), would file a complaint with the New Mexico Bar.


Why? Jimmy can legally change his name and practice with that name.


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

stellie93 said:


> Yeah, I thought all along that Chuck really didn't want Jimmy in the firm, but I also thought that the firm itself really hated him. The idea that they didn't have strong feelings against him and were just backing up Chuck--that was heartbreaking.


Did we see anything that said the rest of the firm didn't feel the same way as Chuck? I would imagine there is a lot of the same sentiment from most lawyers from big name schools. I can't see a big name firm like that wanting to even have a guy with Jimmy's credentials on the payroll.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

midas said:


> Did we see anything that said the rest of the firm didn't feel the same way as Chuck? I would imagine there is a lot of the same sentiment from most lawyers from big name schools. I can't see a big name firm like that wanting to even have a guy with Jimmy's credentials on the payroll.


Agreed.

After all Jimmy's crap (the billboard that looked like HHM, the time in court about it, etc.) there is no way the other partners like Jimmy much. They're probably very pleased and relieved that Chuck doesn't want him either.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

midas said:


> Did we see anything that said the rest of the firm didn't feel the same way as Chuck? I would imagine there is a lot of the same sentiment from most lawyers from big name schools. I can't see a big name firm like that wanting to even have a guy with Jimmy's credentials on the payroll.


True, but if it's the only way to bring in a $20 million+ case, they'd do it.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

Turtleboy said:


> True, but if it's the only way to bring in a $20 million+ case, they'd do it.


Hoped to hear your viewpoint on this. I thought the same thing -- at least make him an associate and verify that he has the ability to bring in business like this going forward. 
Chuck was wrong on many levels.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Beryl said:


> Hoped to hear your viewpoint on this. I thought the same thing -- at least make him an associate and verify that he has the ability to bring in business like this going forward.
> Chuck was wrong on many levels.


But there's really no evidence that Jimmy will be able to generate future business like this. He's got an office in the back of a nail salon and he does wills for $140. That's not the type of associate/partner that a big, respected firm is going to want to bring in and have using their name. The Sandpiper case is kind of a fluke deal that Jimmy just stumbled onto, but it's not the type of thing that he'd be able to duplicate on a consistent basis.

Now obviously, if the case does settle for $20 million after a couple of years and HHM gets approximately 1/3 of that as their fee, then maybe that's worth bringing Jimmy on temporarily while the case is ongoing. But from HHM's perspective, they can pursue the case better without Jimmy involved, and they'd rather just pay him 20% on the back end than have to deal with him as an associate or partner on a daily basis.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

MikeAndrews said:


> Ain't no "Pryce" http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0903747/fullcredits?ref_=tt_cl_sm#cast


On the Insider podcast, they mentioned that his name is Pryce, and that's the way it was captioned in the show, so it will probably just take a couple days for IMDb to get updated.



uncdrew said:


> I would have said pimento cheese too.


Augusta National would agree:


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

Turtleboy said:


> True, but if it's the only way to bring in a $20 million+ case, they'd do it.


Yep. As with most everything else in life, in the law, money talks. For that type of potential payday most firms wouldn't even blink at Jimmy's demands or credentials.

(And, to be honest, the only time I look at where someone went to law school is when I am interviewing prospective summer interns or first year associates, and I imagine that's the same at most places, except for the very blue-blood law firms that will only hire Ivy law grads, and are proud of it).


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> But there's really no evidence that Jimmy will be able to generate future business like this. He's got an office in the back of a nail salon and he does wills for $140. That's not the type of associate/partner that a big, respected firm is going to want to bring in and have using their name. The Sandpiper case is kind of a fluke deal that Jimmy just stumbled onto, but it's not the type of thing that he'd be able to duplicate on a consistent basis.
> 
> Now obviously, if the case does settle for $20 million after a couple of years and HHM gets approximately 1/3 of that as their fee, then maybe that's worth bringing Jimmy on temporarily while the case is ongoing. But from HHM's perspective, they can pursue the case better without Jimmy involved, and they'd rather just pay him 20% on the back end than have to deal with him as an associate or partner on a daily basis.


Maybe, but if they need Jimmy there to keep the case, they probably do it. It's not like he was asking to be made partner. He could easily work out an "of counsel" situation that was for the duration of the class action.


----------



## mrdbdigital (Feb 3, 2004)

You guys are missing the fact here that a pimento cheese sandwich is primarily a cheese sandwich. The pimento is only a small percentage of the sandwich (for the flavoring).


----------



## kaszeta (Jun 11, 2004)

DevdogAZ said:


> Augusta National would agree:


I was going to say, haven't heard this much discussion on pimento cheese sandwiches since the Masters


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

I just verified with a cow-orker in Atlanta that it's called pimento _cheese_, not just pimento. So there. 
Quote: _They don't know what they're talking about._


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

I think he said gaunt.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

mrdbdigital said:


> You guys are missing the fact here that a pimento cheese sandwich is primarily a cheese sandwich. The pimento is only a small percentage of the sandwich (for the flavoring).





MikeAndrews said:


> I just verified with a coworker in Atlanta that it's called pimento cheese, not just pimento. So there. Quote: They don't know what they're talking about.


To paraphrase my favorite Ross Perot (or was it Dana Carvey SNL?) quote- did I somehow start talking Portuguese in here and not know it? 



Cearbhaill said:


> FWIW my southern mom eats pimento cheese all the time and calls it pimento.
> She knows full well what a pimento is, she's just shortening it same as saying "Hey, bring me some of that provolone."
> Saying the whole thing just takes too long.


----------



## 702 (Feb 9, 2003)

The law firm is HHM. Have they ever showed the ever Hamlin?


----------



## 702 (Feb 9, 2003)

CraigK said:


> Except when they couldn't use Jello.


They should of called it "Jelly" as a nod to Green Jelly (the band, pronounced Jello)


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

702 said:


> The law firm is HHM. Have they ever showed the ever Hamlin?


I've assumed that Howard's father and Chuck were the original two partners, Howard became a name partner some time later, and that Howard's father is now either retired or dead. But that's just a guess.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

DreadPirateRob said:


> It's not like he was asking to be made partner.


Isn't that exactly what he was asking for?



> [Hamlin] A majority decision has been made by myself and the partners. All due respect to you, Chuck, we are not taking in any new associates into the firm.
> 
> [Jimmy] ********! New associates? Someone walks in with a case like this, you beg them to be partner.


----------



## Marco (Sep 19, 2000)

MikeAndrews said:


> Why? Jimmy can legally change his name and practice with that name.


Chuck wouldn't complain because Jimmy is practicing law, or because he changed his name. Chuck would complain about some shady business practice of Saul Goodman's firm.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Marco said:


> Chuck wouldn't complain because Jimmy is practicing law, or because he changed his name. Chuck would complain about some shady business practice of Saul Goodman's firm.


But if Chuck filed complaints against every lawyer who performed shady practices, he'd be a full-time complainer! 

Frankly, I think "Saul Goodman" would be beneath Chuck; for Chuck, the only justice he would need is the knowledge that Jimmy is living down to his expectations.


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

danterner said:


> Isn't that exactly what he was asking for?


I didn't think he was ever asking for partner, associate would have been fine. The point of that statement I think was that the case he had brought to them could have easily merited a partnership for anyone else.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

I agree with that, although Jimmy _was _asking for the office with the nice view next to Chuck's.


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

Chuck is a dick


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

SeanC said:


> I didn't think he was ever asking for partner, associate would have been fine. The point of that statement I think was that the case he had brought to them could have easily merited a partnership for anyone else.


I was just going to post that. I don't believe Jimmy was asking to be a partner, just to be put on staff as a lawyer.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

danterner said:


> Isn't that exactly what he was asking for?





SeanC said:


> I didn't think he was ever asking for partner, associate would have been fine. The point of that statement I think was that the case he had brought to them could have easily merited a partnership for anyone else.





pmyers said:


> I was just going to post that. I don't believe Jimmy was asking to be a partner, just to be put on staff as a lawyer.


This. He was just pointing out that most firms would fall over themselves to make him a partner for bringing in a cash cow like this, and all he was asking for was to be an associate with an office next to his brother's office.


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

Which brings home the disconnect between him and Chuck, and I find it really unfortunate, Jimmy idolizes his brother, and Chuck thinks his brother is a perpetual effup.

I totally get what some previous posters have said about the legal profession and high standards and love of jurisprudence, but this is family. Did Chuck really think that Jimmy would spend the rest of his life working in the mail room? That's just not a job any person would stay in for a career if they had any way out.

Now lets look at Jimmy, he love's his brother, and would love nothing better than to work with him, so he studies, and works his ass off*, to get his degree, and passes the bar without Chuck even knowing. That takes some effort and dedication. Then in the final hour, when Jimmy sees the victory of the totality of his efforts thwarted, by his own brother, well that's just devastating.

*I'm assuming that the correspondence college actually required effort to complete the courses, and that Jimmy passed the bar would indicate that he did in fact learn from the course.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

Right. Regardless of which school you went to passing the bar isn't easy.


----------



## mrdbdigital (Feb 3, 2004)

I think something bad is going to happen to Chuck, and we'll never see him again.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Cearbhaill said:


> To paraphrase my favorite Ross Perot (or was it Dana Carvey SNL?) quote- did I somehow start talking Portuguese in here and not know it?


RIGHT! It's Portuguese, not Portu!


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

It's not just about the school...it's about Jimmy's past. Chuck believes Jimmy doesn't deserve to be a lawyer (and well founded).


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

pmyers said:


> It's not just about the school...it's about Jimmy's past. Chuck believes Jimmy doesn't deserve to be a lawyer (and well founded).


I am waiting for the shoe to drop that Chuck is dirty in some way.

I am also waiting for the other shoe to drop that somebody setup Chuck to think he incorrectly suffered from the EM radiation syndrome.


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

pmyers said:


> It's not just about the school...it's about Jimmy's past. Chuck believes Jimmy doesn't deserve to be a lawyer (and well founded).


Chuck is still a dick. According to everything we've seen, and Chuck has seen too, Jimmy is a pretty good lawyer or has the potential, at least .

He's just an elitist passive aggresive, mental case, jackass who thinks his brother is beneath him


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

pmyers said:


> It's not just about the school...it's about Jimmy's past. Chuck believes Jimmy doesn't deserve to be a lawyer (and well founded).


If you're saying that in relation to where we know Jimmy/Saul is going to end up, then I can't disagree.

But for where we are in the story, that seems a rather harsh judgement.

Did he take money from the Kettleman's? Sure, but only after trying to get them to do the right thing. And in the end what happened, by using deception and theft (of already stolen money) forced them to do the right thing, and returned the money he had originally taken.

There is no question Jimmy was not the straightest arrow growing up, and Chuck has pulled his ass out of the fire more than once. But to always use that against your own family? You're a screw up and you always will be? After everything Jimmy's done to straighten out?

Yeah I can see how he breaks bad in the end.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I agree that Chuck is a Ahole....I'm just saying that his opinion of Jimmy is not unfounded and we probaby haven't seen half of what he's done.


----------



## Numb And Number2 (Jan 13, 2009)

pmyers said:


> I agree that Chuck is a Ahole....I'm just saying that his opinion of Jimmy is not unfounded and we probaby haven't seen half of what he's done.


Probably, huh? Toss him to the dogs!


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

I don't care how low class you think your brother might be you don't compare him to a chimpanzee. You might think it but it would take a whole lot worse than Jimmy has done- orders of magnitude worse- before you would ever even consider saying it.
Especially if you know he reveres you and craves your approval more than anything in the world and has put in a fair amount of time and energy in an honest effort to emulate you.

That was soul crushing.


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

Cearbhaill said:


> That was soul crushing.


Chuck is a lawyer. He's used to crushing souls.


----------



## Wheens (Jan 1, 2003)

uncdrew said:


> ... that sandwich choice is rather odd and rare, even in the South. Why a guy like Mike had a pimento cheese sandwich didn't seem in character to me....


Signature sandwich @ The Masters.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

I was waiting for, hoping for, Chuck's breakthrough. I wanted him to recover from whatever it was that was really ailing him.


Now?


Eff it


I don't care


----------



## mike_k (Sep 20, 2005)

Cearbhaill said:


> ... and has put in a fair amount of time and energy in an honest effort to emulate you.
> 
> That was soul crushing.


...and a fair amount of time, energy and patience in taking care of you and looking out for you. I'm sure the firm can hire someone to look after Chuck, but no one will be able to care for Chuck with the love and respect that he received from Jimmy. In the end this split is going to hurt Chuck a lot more than it hurts Jimmy.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Wheens said:


> Signature sandwich @ The Masters.


Yes, they are keeping it alive. 

I prefer their egg salad.


----------



## teknikel (Jan 27, 2002)

pmyers said:


> I guess I must be watching a different show
> 
> I thought I remember a scene with Jimmy in jail/prison and another one with him running a con.





SeanC said:


> If you're saying that in relation to where we know Jimmy/Saul is going to end up, then I can't disagree.
> 
> But for where we are in the story, that seems a rather harsh judgement.
> 
> ...


Basically, what SeanC said. And add:

I know Jimmy _was _a bit of a low life but he is changing and mostly to impress Chuck. Chuck never chose to see it.

He worked hard getting the elder clients. Maybe not the most upstanding way of getting clients but he did it because, as we find out later, his brother was holding him down.

I declare Chuck is a dooshbag.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

MonsterJoe said:


> Chuck is still a dick. According to everything we've seen, and Chuck has seen too, Jimmy is a pretty good lawyer or has the potential, at least


Yeah. Saul Goodman is many things, but a poor criminal client advocate lawyer is not one of them. We see that he is as good as he claims.

We already saw Jimmy say, "I'm a helluva lawyer." when he saved the lives of the skateboard twins, for example.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

Hey, sort of on-topic:

If anyone has MeTV in their ".2" local channel lineup, this Sunday from 6-10 ET they're running "Vince Gilligan's Island of MeTV." Vince and Bob Odenkirk introduce and discuss several episodes of classic TV, apparently shows or episodes that were handpicked by Gilligan.

From the guide data it looks like the run times for each program are padded to allow for commentary between or during each show.

6:00 The Twilight Zone S2E3 "Nervous Man in a Four-Dollar Room"
6:37 The Honeymooners "Better Living Through TV"
7:12 Taxi S4E22 "Cooking For Two"
7:45 Columbo S7E2 "Murder Under Glass"
9:23 The Twilight Zone S3E7 "The Grave"

http://www.chicagotribune.com/business/breaking/ct-vince-gilligan-metv-0337-biz-20150326-story.html
http://metvnetwork.com/vince-gilligan-s-island


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

teknikel said:


> ...I know Jimmy _was _a bit of a low life but he is changing and mostly to impress Chuck. Chuck never chose to see it...


I guess the recent skateboard scam and the $30k were just relapses? 

I know people (and myself) want to root for Jimmy, but he is FAR from perfect.


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

I don't think there's anybody that's perfect in a Vince Gilligan show.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Ereth said:


> I don't think there's anybody that's perfect in a Vince Gilligan show.


Yup.

But I am still trying to figure out Kim Wexler's flaw(s).


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

She hangs out with a loser like Jimmy...


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

pmyers said:


> I guess the recent skateboard scam and the $30k were just relapses?
> 
> I know people (and myself) want to root for Jimmy, but he is FAR from perfect.


Yeahbut. Jimmy gave the 30K back and got nothing from the skateboard twins.


----------



## goblue97 (May 12, 2005)

jsmeeker said:


> Yup.
> 
> But I am still trying to figure out Kim Wexler's flaw(s).


I thought it was succumbing to the Hamlin guy when he told her to close the door. Not sure why my mind immediately went there, but it did.


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

goblue97 said:


> I thought it was succumbing to the Hamlin guy when he told her to close the door. Not sure why my mind immediately went there, but it did.


Not following that.

What do you think happened, other than him telling her the real reason he snubbed Jimmy?

That had zero to do with her....the fact that she went to Jimmy after and urged him to take the deal speaks TO her character, not against it.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

MikeAndrews said:


> Yeahbut. Jimmy gave the 30K back and got nothing from the skateboard twins.


well.....he gave it back because he had to and the skateboard scam failed. Not because he's a good guy


----------



## xuxa (Oct 8, 2001)

all you need to know about pimento cheese -


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

xuxa said:


> all you need to know about pimento cheese -


Thanks for that! I was not aware of pimento cheese, and I am going to make a batch today and share it with my Mom! It is a Good Friday after all! :up:


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

pmyers said:


> well.....he gave it back because he had to and the skateboard scam failed. Not because he's a good guy


He also could have let them die...but he risked his own safety so they wouldn't.

I think he's basically good and makes a lot of bad decisions, that aren't really intended to harm other decent people.


----------



## teknikel (Jan 27, 2002)

MonsterJoe said:


> He also could have let them die...but he risked his own safety so they wouldn't.
> 
> I think he's basically good and makes a lot of bad decisions, that aren't really intended to harm other decent people.


This is what I wanted to say.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

MonsterJoe said:


> Not following that.
> 
> What do you think happened, other than him telling her the real reason he snubbed Jimmy?
> 
> That had zero to do with her....the fact that she went to Jimmy after and urged him to take the deal speaks TO her character, not against it.


I think he meant to say that the first thing that came to his mind when Hamlin asked Kim to close the door was that sex would be involved (voluntary or not), not that he would tell her the truth.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Now I want to try pimento cheese, but where could I get it?

We ogts Russian Delis, Polish Delis, Korean & Asian, Greek but no southern markets. I don;'t think the International markets carry south America. 

And here I am just 20 minutes from Wisconsin.


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

I would be surprised if your local grocery store didn't have any.

I live in MA, and I see it often.

oh - was that a joke?


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

MonsterJoe said:


> I would be surprised if your local grocery store didn't have any.
> 
> I live in MA, and I see it often.
> 
> oh - was that a joke?


No. I'll have to look for it.


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

I've had it (not with any frequency). It's much better suited to a cracker, than a sandwich, IMO.

Look for it where the other cheese spreads are - usually near the crackers, or in the dairy/cheese section.

For bonus points, get some olive loaf from the deli.


----------



## Martha (Oct 6, 2002)

MonsterJoe said:


> I've had it (not with any frequency). It's much better suited to a cracker, than a sandwich, IMO.
> 
> Look for it where the other cheese spreads are - usually near the crackers, or in the dairy/cheese section.
> 
> For bonus points, get some olive loaf from the deli.


Pimiento cheese on Ritz crackers. It doesn't get any more southern than that.


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

MikeAndrews said:


> Now I want to try pimento cheese, but where could I get it?
> 
> We ogts Russian Delis, Polish Delis, Korean & Asian, Greek but no southern markets. I don;'t think the International markets carry south America.
> 
> And here I am just 20 minutes from Wisconsin.


It's available at Walmart and many other stores.

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Kraft-Cheese-Spreads-Pimento-Cheese-Spread-5-oz/10448971


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

don't buy that. ugh.
find this instead http://www.pimentocheese.com/pimento-cheese-locations.php


----------



## Numb And Number2 (Jan 13, 2009)

Gunnyman said:


> don't buy that. ugh.


Have you eaten the Kraft Pimento Spread?


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Gunnyman said:


> don't buy that. ugh.
> find this instead http://www.pimentocheese.com/pimento-cheese-locations.php


Agreed- that Kraft abomination has no texture. You want _chunks_ of cheddar cheese and pimento.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

Cearbhaill said:


> Agreed- that Kraft abomination has no texture. You want _chunks_ of cheddar cheese and pimento.


or chunks of pasteurized processed imitation cheese food product.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

NorthAlabama said:


> or chunks of pasteurized processed imitation cheese food product.


And pimento.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

I was at the store so I sought out the pimento cheese linked to above by Gunnyman. Somehow I was expecting a higher ratio of pimentos but I guess it's OK...


----------



## mrdbdigital (Feb 3, 2004)

The only good pimento cheese is the pimento cheese you make for yourself.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

I just cut the Pimento.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Numb And Number2 said:


> Have you eaten the Kraft Pimento Spread?


No, but I don't have to to know it's crap.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

mrdbdigital said:


> The only good pimento cheese is the pimento cheese you make for yourself.


Home made is best, but Palmetto brand is good when you want convenience. The bacon one is droolworthy.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Cearbhaill said:


> Agreed- that Kraft abomination has no texture. You want _chunks_ of cheddar cheese and pimento.


with bacon


----------



## mrdbdigital (Feb 3, 2004)

Gunnyman said:


> with bacon


:up:


----------



## spartanstew (Feb 24, 2002)

Cearbhaill said:


> Agreed- that Kraft abomination has no texture. You want _chunks_ of cheddar cheese and pimento.


I don't really like chunks in my cheese spread (or mashed potato's or many other things).


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

Did I just wander into a BBT thread by mistake?


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

David Platt said:


> Did I just wander into a BBT thread by mistake?


I was just thinking yesterday that we have found a new "Fun with Derailing Threads" show 

Someone needs to make a spreadsheet with all the regular viewers/posters in all such shows threads and identify all those to whom we should direct our thanks/annoyance.
There have to be some "usual suspects" involved in this most entertaining phenomena!


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

It doesn't really annoy me unless people are trying to post on topic, and it's overrun by this stuff.

At this point in the week, it feels like the show posts have been exhausted, though, so I don't think it's a big deal.


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

Cearbhaill said:


> I don't care how low class you think your brother might be you don't compare him to a chimpanzee. You might think it but it would take a whole lot worse than Jimmy has done- orders of magnitude worse- before you would ever even consider saying it.
> Especially if you know he reveres you and craves your approval more than anything in the world and has put in a fair amount of time and energy in an honest effort to emulate you.
> 
> That was soul crushing.


Wasn't there a Cheers episode where either Cliff or Norm was doing a second job as a painter and the other said a monkey could do it, and when the painter said no way, the other one actually dressed up a monkey as a painter and had it painting? Nearly ended their friendship.

tta


----------



## goblue97 (May 12, 2005)

Anubys said:


> I think he meant to say that the first thing that came to his mind when Hamlin asked Kim to close the door was that sex would be involved (voluntary or not), not that he would tell her the truth.


Yes. That's exactly what I was trying to say. That he had some kind of serious control over her.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

MikeAndrews said:


> "You all came highly recommended." By who? How did they know Mike was a bada* other than he had a gunshot wound? That geeky pharmacist was a hoot. "You may want to visit the Men's room."
> 
> I want to know how he found the veterinarian muscle referral service, much less hooked up with Nacho, although I suppose the same vet could have arranged that.


They all came recommended by the shady vet.

Why would a non-shady person go to a vet to get a bullet wound taken care of? If the bullet was innocent, you'd go to a hospital, fill out the necessary reports, etc. But Mike didn't, so the vet has a good clue he's shady and has the potential to be a badass. (And they talked more, as well, when Mike brought in the dog.)


----------

